# no tail lights



## toolman76usa (Jan 14, 2008)

Alright guy's...This ones driving me crazy! I have a 99 F250 super duty. I have no tail lights... My parking lights are on in front and on the roof but not at the back. I checked my fuses and one was bad, But when i replaced it they still didn't work, I re-checked the fuse incase in blew again but it was still good. I was messing around earlier trying to re-wire my trailer lights but I only used the exposed wires someone else had cut and left hanging under the truck, I did not splice into any of the wires on the truck... Any ideas???
Please help.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

toolman76usa;561022 said:


> Alright guy's...This ones driving me crazy! I have a 99 F250 super duty. I have no tail lights... My parking lights are on in front and on the roof but not at the back. I checked my fuses and one was bad, But when i replaced it they still didn't work, I re-checked the fuse incase in blew again but it was still good. I was messing around earlier trying to re-wire my trailer lights but I only used the exposed wires someone else had cut and left hanging under the truck, I did not splice into any of the wires on the truck... Any ideas???
> Please help.


do the brake lights, turn signals and reverse lights work in the rear? pull your tailights and check the bulbs, recheck the trucks wires going to rear maybe you accidentally pulled something. did you check both fuse boxes?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah ur got the right guy here..... 

ok if you have no lights at all....no brake, tail , turn , or back up then you have a ground problem , and need to test the ground..... 

Run a wire from the posative post on ur battery....to the rear of the truck , using a test light..and ur new posative wire , test for ground

if you have some fuctions but not others.....remove all light bulbs or lights, and ur trailer plug....preform the abouve test....

then switch the wore to the neg on ur battery and test for post. voltage.....

if you find the problem...varify it by splicing the wire to ur battery into the bad circut....then apply it to the side of the battery that that you were testing (the opposite side that it was on while preforming the failed test) 

EXample...if testing for a bad ground...... my test light is on the "bad ground" and the wire from the test light needs to be on the positive side of the battery.... if it fails that test , move the wire to the negative side of the battery, remove ur test light and put the wire dirrectly to the bad poin u just tested with no tester


----------



## toolman76usa (Jan 14, 2008)

Everything works except the tail lights. Brake, turn, and four ways all work. Just not the running tail light. I took the trailer plug off incase it was the cause but there is no difference.


----------



## krazeehorse (Jul 3, 2008)

Have you checked at the connector where the bed plugs in to see if the circuit is working that far back?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

It should be a brown wire. The wires should run down the drivers side frame rail. Try pushing a straight pin through the wire and see if you have power to that point. Work your way back. If you have other lights you have a ground. I would bet it's a junction plug that the wire has corroded off. Look for old trailer connections too. They may of failed.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

yep..try that point


----------



## toolman76usa (Jan 14, 2008)

THANKS GUYS!!! It was corroded at the plug at the end of the bed!


----------



## krazeehorse (Jul 3, 2008)

cha ching


----------

